# Dewalt or Bosch???



## jrwoodbutcher (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm fairly new to routers and my brother referred me to this site. I'm looking to buy a new router(s). I'll mostly be using the table but will also use it handheld. I don't envision doing a lot of heavy duty shaping/routing with the large bits. 

I'm seriously considering either the Dewalt DW618EVSPK3B(three bases) or the Bosch 1617EVSPK(2 bases). I've been reading tons of opinions all over the net and it seems more folks lean towards the Dewalt. I stopped by Lowes this evening just to play with both and, truthfully, I loved the handles on the Bosch along with the plunge action. I have large hands and it just felt more secure. I also think the Bosch is adjustable from above so it would be easier to raiser or lower the router. What I really liked on the Bosch was the locking lever for the plunger action. It was right at my left thumb, very easy to operate, super convenient. The Dewalt lever required repositioning my hand both to reach the lever and, then, to lock or unlock the lever. The step adjustment for the plunging also had more levels on the Bosch over the Dewalt and seemed to be more intuitive to operate. Overall, the Bosch just seemed more to my liking. HOWEVER, I don't want to just buy the router because it has a couple of things to my liking. I want to buy a router based on the input from folks like you guys that have used these things over the years and have considerable experience so I can get a truer picture of the pros and cons that have to do with actually using the router, convenience, adjustments, etc.

Finally, I'd even considered spending a bit more money and buying two routers, one for the table and a plunge router for hand use. 

I just want to do my best to spend my money smartly in this endeavor so I don't end up being disappointed or fall into the trap of "chasing a better router"!

It's driving me crazy!

I've pretty much decided to go with the Whiteside bits based on what I've read in the forms but have also heard some good stuff on the CMT's.

Thanks for any input you can throw my way!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Both DeWalt and Bosch are well-regarded brands, Steve. But, if the Bosch feels better in *your* hands, go for it. 

As to bits, Whiteside are among the best. Eagle America's made-in-USA line is equal in quality, and often more available online. 

Router Bits, Woodworking Supplies, Woodworking Tools - EagleAmerica.com


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have two of the Bosch router combo sets. When I bought the first one, it was for the same reason, it felt best to me, when at the time I was leaning towards the porter cable combo set.


----------



## slate (Dec 23, 2010)

I am also looking at these 2 routers as well.
Anyone know which table works with the Dewalt?


----------



## slate (Dec 23, 2010)

Just me again, new to this forum.
Just wanted to add that Bosch has a router table
I'll give Dewalt a call and will post if they have any suggestions


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

slate said:


> I am also looking at these 2 routers as well.
> Anyone know which table works with the Dewalt?


It's really a matter of whether the plate you choose is pre-drilled to match the hole alignment. If not, it's a simple matter to re-drill the plate to match, using the base plate from the router as a template to mark the plate of choice.


----------

